# Virtual Cam Filter



## Exeldro (Nov 21, 2020)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Virtual Cam Filter - adds a filter to output sources to the build in virtual camera



> adds a filter to output  a source or scene to the build in virtual camera



Read more about this resource...


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you. Could you give us some more info on what it does and how to use it? Thanks


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 25, 2020)

Normally the obs virtual camera can only output the final mix, but with this plugin you can output an other scene or source by adding the Virtual Camera filter to the source or scene.
Only 1 thing can output to the virtual camera, so make sure only 1 is active. That can be the final mix or any source or scene.


----------



## OpenFields (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for clarifying. I guess I'll have to experiment with it to see in which situations the plugin proves its worth because right now I imagine switching sources or scenes would do the same. Sorry if I'm too dense right now to really appreciate the concept.... ;-)


----------



## Risen (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello, so I replaced the old virtual cam plugin with this new one (just deleted the old .dll and data folder, and added the new ones) however, when I click on the virtual camera filter on my actual DSLR source it says no properties available. Im trying to use it to go through split cam then Snap cam back to OBS.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Risen (Dec 11, 2020)

Yup figured that out, thanks man


----------



## Exiled_Dragon50 (Dec 23, 2020)

So I downloaded this and now whenever I try to change scene collections, OBS crashes. It also crashes anytime I go to close OBS it crashes instead of just closing which is concerning. Also, just to confirm, The old Plugin for Virtual Cam (before it became natively supported) had this functionality right? This plugin just adds it back?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 24, 2020)

@Exiled_Dragon50 can you get me the crash log? Yes the other OBS virtual camera plugin has similar functionality.


----------



## Exiled_Dragon50 (Dec 26, 2020)

@Exeldro 
See attached.


----------



## evdokimovm (Jan 7, 2021)

It looks like a bug.

I want to use my webcam in browser and in OBS same time but It works correctly with this plugin only this way (video with demonstrating): https://youtu.be/s72G72yFGos

Immediately after running OBS I Start Virtual Camera -> then create WEBCAM_FULL scene -> then add plugin to the source of webcam for this scene -> then add webcam image to main scheme -> then disable virtual camera -> it works.


----------



## evdokimovm (Jan 8, 2021)

@Exeldro


----------



## evdokimovm (Jan 8, 2021)

1) Running the OBS first (with already installed the plugin, link above)
2) Start the Virtual Camera
3) Create WEBCAM_FULL scene
4) Add plugin to the source of webcam for this scene
5) Add webcam image to main scheme
6) Check OBS Virtual Camera in browser (it does not work as expected with the plugin)
7) Disable virtual camera
8) Now checks the browser and it works properly. OBS Virtual Camera start serving the specific scheme not now active.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 8, 2021)

Don't use the start and stop virtual camera button, add the filter, disable and enable the filter to start it


----------



## evdokimovm (Jan 8, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Don't use the start and stop virtual camera button, add the filter, disable and enable the filter to start it



Thanks. After just toggle the eye icon it works.


----------



## evdokimovm (Jan 8, 2021)

@Exeldro just one question. When I modify the viewport in FULL_CAM scene (for example adds image) then for applications that use the OBS Virtual Camera as video device, nothing changes. But when I use "default" OBSs Virtual Camera (not your plugin) that works.


----------



## The_X_Boy (Jan 30, 2021)

Dude this is perfect! Exactly what I'm looking for. Is there a way we can except a MAC version aswel? Cheers!


----------



## ibnabouna (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you for developing this. +1 for a Mac version.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 20, 2021)

Exeldro updated Virtual Cam Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.2



> fix restarting output



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## wgp123 (Feb 20, 2021)

Very nice! Thanks for another great Plugin!


----------



## gamespeaker (Feb 20, 2021)

New update seems to crash obs too much when adding or removing the filter.  Logitech c910 here.  Any ideas?


----------



## gamespeaker (Feb 20, 2021)

gamespeaker said:


> New update seems to crash obs too much when adding or removing the filter.  Logitech c910 here.  Any ideas?


Seems to be mainly when I try to apply the filter on a group in obs


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 20, 2021)

@gamespeaker I have not tested with a group, will do that to see if I can reproduce your issue.


----------



## gamespeaker (Feb 20, 2021)

also why if you leave to another scene with the filter the source freezes


----------



## gamespeaker (Feb 20, 2021)

gamespeaker said:


> also why if you leave to another scene with the filter the source freezes


If I apple the filter to a scene and have my webcam in there and change to another scene the filter still works.  So why not the filter on a source and then change to another scene?


----------



## SkeeveAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Virtual Cam Filter - adds a filter to output sources to the build in virtual camera
> 
> ...


What is the different to the other plugin?





						OBS Virtualcam
					

As an FYI, this plugin will not be updated to support OBS 28. I recommend using Exeldro's filter plugin that extend the use of the built-in virtual camera instead.  https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/virtual-cam-filter.1142/  NOTE: The...




					obsproject.com
				




This one has the same features and was build in by OBS (but just the 1st way).
I use the linked plugin and I can add a filter to any scene to show it by obs virtual cam in Discord / etc.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 21, 2021)

@SkeeveAN that plugin is similar, but this plugin use the new build in virtual camera of OBS instead of having own virtual cameras


----------



## gamespeaker (Feb 21, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @gamespeaker I have not tested with a group, will do that to see if I can reproduce your issue.


Will the filter only work on a source that is active in the current scene?  So if you switch to another scene will the filter now work?


----------



## Krayn (Feb 27, 2021)

Noticed two things with this plugin:
- the output resolution of the virtual camera with this plugin is the canvas resolution not the output resolution of OBS
- CPU usage goes up from 1-2% to 6+% which seems a lot (even if i set my canvas resolution to be the same as the output resolution) (this increased CPU usage stays even if the filter output is disabled)


----------



## jamienemeth (Mar 12, 2021)

Great work!

In my case, though, it's the render time that gets hammered.

No virtual cameras: CPU 7%, around 3 ms to render frame
OBS virtual camera (not the plugin): CPU 7%, around 3 ms to render frame
This plugin (applied to scene, maybe this is why?):  CPU 13%, around 13 ms to render frame

This occurs whether the filter is visible or not in the scene, and affects the render time for all other scenes, even when the scene containing the filter is not active / visible / not being used as a nested scene. The only way to get back to 3 ms / frame is to remove the filter from the scene.

It's a bit better if applied to a source only (not a scene): CPU 11%, around 5 ms to render frame.

I don't know if this is something that can be fixed, or if it is just inherent to the way it works / needs to work?


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 8, 2021)

Exeldro updated Virtual Cam Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.3



> Fix crash and memory leak on closing the virtual camera filter [Andrew Rogers]



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (May 1, 2021)

Exeldro updated Virtual Cam Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.4



> render when not active



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## gamespeaker (May 1, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Virtual Cam Filter with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.0.4
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Exeldro.  Just tested myself.  Now when source with filter is not the active in scene it still renders.  
Thank you again for your hard work.


----------



## Kenq (May 7, 2021)

This plugin is great and works nicely! Thanks for your hard work!
Just wondering if there is any plan to support output different sources to different virtual cameras?


----------



## OBN (Jun 15, 2021)

Is there a way to use the plugin portably? I don't have admin permissions to install and I use OBS portably as well.
Thanks!


----------



## obsbin (Jul 27, 2021)

Any Mac user also using this? This doesn't work for me. My OBS is the latest (27.0.1). I just downloaded this filter, so everything should be up to date. But this filter isn't working for me. Toggling the eye doesn't turn it on. But the other way of turning on the virtual camera works.


----------



## hmeneses (Sep 21, 2021)

Hello, i'm having issues with newest obs RC, if i add the plugin to my camera source, and then restart, obs ui doesn't came up, but the process is started, i have had to manually kill obs and delete the plugin from my json scene collection to be able to start OBS 27.1RC


----------



## enipklacus (Oct 28, 2021)

Hey. Don't know if it is something about Bodhi Linux, but I can't get the plugin to work.
Installation: I drop the 'virtual-cam' folder on the 'plugins' folder in obs-studio.
The plugin doesn't show on Tools and when I add it as filter on a source, it says "no properties".
Also, when I open the files (".so" and the ".ini"), there is no info or code.

PS: The plugin works very, very, VERY finely on Windows. Just having this brainer on Bodhi.


----------



## Talonis (Jan 19, 2022)

obsbin said:


> Any Mac user also using this? This doesn't work for me. My OBS is the latest (27.0.1). I just downloaded this filter, so everything should be up to date. But this filter isn't working for me. Toggling the eye doesn't turn it on. But the other way of turning on the virtual camera works.



Same here latest OBS, latest MacOS but the filter isn't working.

With this plugin installed, the "Start Virtual Camera" button in OBS is also not working/disabled (for anything). I have to remove the plugin to re-enable the "Start Virtual Camera" button.


----------



## Trenaldi (Jan 25, 2022)

Great plugin.

I have noticed that if I have the filter enabled on a source and try to change scene collections or quit OBS, that will cause OBS to crash. Remembering to turn it off every time isn't the end of the world, but that's my bug report for a cool plugin.

A log from a crash on quit included.


----------



## 3xplative (Feb 5, 2022)

Talonis said:


> Same here latest OBS, latest MacOS but the filter isn't working.
> 
> With this plugin installed, the "Start Virtual Camera" button in OBS is also not working/disabled (for anything). I have to remove the plugin to re-enable the "Start Virtual Camera" button.



Also the same for me.


----------



## kassenpatient (Feb 12, 2022)

Same here latest OBS,  MacOS 12.2.1. Fiter isn't working. Is there anything new or an update coming soon?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 12, 2022)

Exeldro updated Virtual Cam Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.5



> fix crash on shutdown



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kassenpatient (Feb 13, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Virtual Cam Filter with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.0.5
> 
> ...


Thank you, just installed and tested it. Unfortunately no changes under MacOs 12.2.1. Unfortunately it doesn't work, so I'm wating for the next update.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 13, 2022)

@kassenpatient can you provide me an OBS log file to check if it shows in what part it fails?


----------



## kassenpatient (Feb 13, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @kassenpatient can you provide me an OBS log file to check if it shows in what part it fails?



Thank you for the offer. I'm happy to send the logs and the error report after the crash, but I can't copy them into the private message because they're too big. Do you have an email address or an alternative? Thank you in advance, joerg


----------



## Trenaldi (Feb 14, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Virtual Cam Filter with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.0.5
> Read the rest of this update entry...


I updated to the new version to test the fix. Fixes the crash on exit for me, as advertised.

Still crashes if the scene collection is changed while the filter is active.
Unfortunately, this scene collection switch crash does so silently, leaving no crash log. App just closes. Oh well.

I can still **provoke* *a crash on exit when the filter is active if I don't give OBS time to initialize everything it needs to before exiting, but that's not really a bug as much as me trying to test too quickly.


----------



## Ozzoy (Feb 15, 2022)

The above is also true to me. 
Changing scene collections with a filter enable crashes OBS with no option to get the log.
Great filter, it would be great to get this issue fixed.
Thanks for the great work.


----------



## PacMain (Feb 16, 2022)

I hope that this one continues to grow!  It's nice seeing that it is active here!

Here's a good video coverage I assume you already know, but it's a great video!









						OBS Virtual Camera is a LOT more useful now!
					

Sign up for CuriosityStream + Nebula for under $15/year at https://curiositystream.com/epos (coupon code: epos)  And get access to the BONUS Product Photo...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Tinker Troy (Feb 24, 2022)

Been fighting OBS crashes for a while.  Finally tracked it down to this plugin.  Just updated to 27.2 and version 0.0.5 of this plugin.  Haven't tried 27.2.1 yet.

Unzip virtual cam filter into OBS folder.
Launch OBS, add filter to scene. Crash.
Re-launch OBS, shut down. No crash.
Re-launch OBS, try to switch scene collection. Crash.
Re-launch OBS, disable filter, switch scene collection. No problem. Switch back.
Enable virtual cam filter, shut down OBS. Crash.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/RnFlsCxDT3tmFyRR
		


PS: Another problem I was having with OBS 27.1, is that global.ini was not being updated, which was very frustrating. I think it's related, but totally forgot to test and I'm too lazy to go back down to the studio tonight.

Awesome filter, hope all this help to make it more usable.

Thanks!


----------



## RaidenCham (Feb 24, 2022)

I enabled the filter and it worked fine, but now after closing obs with the filter still on, every time I try to open obs back up it just crashes and the only way to fix it is by uninstalling the plugin. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Triton707 (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi
I've just updated the filter to the new version but it still has the same problem as before.
OBS straight up crash if you exit it without disabling the filter and it will also crash on startup next time, the only way to fix this was to uninstall the plugin.
On top of that with the new 27.2.1 version of obs, when I try to enable the filter, my camera source freeze and after a couple of seconds OBS starts to behave wierdly and then it crash.


----------



## ExtraBulla (Feb 25, 2022)

Triton707 said:


> Hi
> I've just updated the filter to the new version but it still has the same problem as before.
> OBS straight up crash if you exit it without disabling the filter and it will also crash on startup next time, the only way to fix this was to uninstall the plugin.
> On top of that with the new 27.2.1 version of obs, when I try to enable the filter, my camera source freeze and after a couple of seconds OBS starts to behave wierdly and then it crash.


Same here. I totally uninstalled OBS, installed OBS 27.2.1, installed Virtual Camera filter, enabled it to a scene, and it crashed on exit. Then when I tried to re-open OBS, I got a "not responding" prompt.


----------



## Reliquiae (Mar 1, 2022)

I seem to be encountering issues with the plugin. Every time I run the filter (clicking ok after selecting it), OBS will crash. I would then have to delete the plugin files, launch OBS, and only then would I be able to delete the filter. Otherwise, the program will just continuously crash if I keep the plugin installed and the filter activated. Edit: Probably the same issue with Extra, Triton, and Raiden. I've tried the 0.0.5 and 0.0.4 of the plugin and they both cause OBS 27.2.1 to crash.


----------



## g3n3ralman (Mar 6, 2022)

Recently I download the 0.05 windows version. Each time I add this filter, the capture area froze and OBS can't load others scene. I need to force close OBS. Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 10, 2022)

Exeldro updated Virtual Cam Filter with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.6



> Fix deadlock when adding the filter
> Fix crash on shutdown



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Ozzoy (Mar 14, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Virtual Cam Filter with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.0.6
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Suaff (Mar 20, 2022)

It doesn’t work on Mac M1. Scene and Source filter. is it fine with Intel Macs? Any update for ARM macs? Is it possible to compile for ARM?

Thanks


----------



## Ozzoy (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi. Obs continues to crash on exit and also while running. Thanks for the hard work


----------



## Ozzoy (Mar 31, 2022)

Ozzoy said:


> Hi. Obs continues to crash on exit and also while running. Thanks for the hard work


Nevermind. it was my bad


----------



## JustAlex (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi, I'm having some trouble with the virtual cam filter plug in, after finishing using the filter, I can't seem to start the virtual cam anymore unless I remove it from my capture card. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## lifewithmatthew (Oct 11, 2022)

This works well, but is there any way I can create 2 virtual cameras?  Before v.28 I was using another filter that I could attach to a scene and stop/stop up to 4 cameras.  After the update they said they wouldn't update the filter and recommended using this filter instead.


----------



## w1re (Dec 2, 2022)

When I started my virtual cam, the output on discord is mirrored. Any advice would be welcome


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 2, 2022)

@w1re The view you see in your application is flipped for you only. This is because most applications expect a webcam, and they want to mimic looking in a mirror for your own preview. Everyone else sees what you see in the OBS preview.


----------



## w1re (Dec 2, 2022)

Okay awesome, I kind of assumed it would be correct for others and just look "funny" on my screen. Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## HigherAcer (Dec 5, 2022)

Question: Is there a way to have multi Virtual CAM outputs in the filter? So that you can use different Virtual CAM in different Apps? 
(Like Virtual CAM 1, Virtual CAM 2, Virtual CAM 3, Virtual CAM 4 < source or scene > )


----------

